# My family does not care for him.



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

I love him. Yes he has faults, so do I, who doesn't? My family is well off. They think he controls me and is after my money. His family is more well off and if he needs money he will go to them which he has not. 

My parents and brother are suspicious of him. What do I do? There isn't much I can do. I have stopped confiding in my family. That has backfired totally. What goes on between a man and woman is their own business and no ones elses. I learned that the hard way.

He feels bad cuz my family feels this way about him. It has caused tension between he and I and I hate it.

My family would be suspicious of anyone. They are just that way.


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

Do your parents have a reason not to trust him? I am going trough a hard time with my daughter and she is defending her BF just like you are here, but we have many reasons not to trust him and one of those things is that he is controlling of her. He also cheats on her, hits her, talks down to her and talks bad about her to others. These things find a way back to a parents ear sometimes. Does he do these things to you?

I can tell you that as a parent, once that red flag is up it's extremely hard, in my case impossible, to bring it down. I feel like they must have a good reason not to trust him and that maybe you know what it is. (just guessing)

I hope that things get better for you. If you get a chance, read a book called Co dependant No More. If he is controlling you this may help. (I bought it for my daughter but she has refused to read it)

Amazon.com: co dependant no more melody beattie: Books


----------

